# Chuck a 5dmk iii in a rucksack



## alexturton (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm looking for something to protect my 5d mk iii (with 24-70 2.8 ii on) so I can carry it in a normal rucksack and be confident that it won't get scratched. 

Mild splash protection would be ideal but not a necessity.

I'm thinking something like a neoprene style wrap (which I've seen lurking around, but nothing 5d3 friendly). 

Anyone got any good recommendations?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 18, 2014)

What about the LensCoat BodyBag - it says it fits the 5DIII and they have ones that cover the lens (regular or telephoto, too, and ones that cover the body with any lens. See here. 

Those all seem pretty reasonably priced, but I usually just wrap mine in a fleece shirt


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 18, 2014)

My wife loves her neoprene pouch on her NEX-7. I think it was Op/Tech. They do make a size that should be big enough for you camera. 

This does provide some protection, if that's what you want. If you are looking for something more substantial, I'd consider a ThinkTank Holster, which could be a "stand alone" solution but could also be tossed into the rucksack (although it takes up more room).


----------



## tolusina (Apr 19, 2014)

Something like this perhaps?
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/866720-REG/Delkin_Devices_DDSPROC5DMK3_B_Snug_It_Pro_Skin_for.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 19, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> What about the LensCoat BodyBag - it says it fits the 5DIII and they have ones that cover the lens (regular or telephoto, too, and ones that cover the body with any lens. See here.



I have a couple of the Pro versions for my 1D X, one for the body only (works with the 40/2.8 'body cap'), and one standard zoom for body with 24-70 II. They work well.


----------



## StephenC (Apr 19, 2014)

I used to just chuck my 400D, uncovered, into the bottom of a bag and never had any issues. The 5D III is a tad more expensive (and I now have multiple lenses) so I am more careful. Theoretically it is also stronger built so should take even more abuse.


----------



## Varg (Apr 19, 2014)

For my 6D/24-105 combo I use a LowePro Toploader Zoom 50AW. Sometimes insdide the backpack... sometimes attached to the front straps of the backpack.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 19, 2014)

I have heard keeping the lens detached is safer as the mount is the part which gets stressed most (unless you are using a customized camera padding). 
So the bodybag or similar stuff might be better.


----------



## stefsan (Apr 23, 2014)

Depending on how much stuff you want to carry in your backpack I would consider something like the f-stop ICU's (http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/icu.html) or Gura Gear modules (http://www.guragear.com/uinta/). These will not only protect your gear but also organize it well and enable you to load your rucksack with other stuff (jacket, food etc.) without mixing it with your photo gear. Works very well for me while skiing, mountaineering and hiking.


----------



## dcm (Apr 23, 2014)

I have used a LowePro TopLoader in the past. Now I use what's already in the pack for a lighter rig. 

I started placing the camera/lens combo in a 1 or 2 gallon resealable plastic bag for water/dust protection and wrapping it in my extra puffy jacket when I place it inside the pack. I usually only wear the puffy when I stop for a break on a peak (when I'd be getting the camera out anyway). Puffy sleeves or that spare pair of socks can be good padding for an extra lens or two.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 23, 2014)

alexturton said:


> I'm looking for something to protect my 5d mk iii (with 24-70 2.8 ii on) so I can carry it in a normal rucksack and be confident that it won't get scratched.
> 
> Mild splash protection would be ideal but not a necessity.
> 
> ...



Alex...how about some bubble wrap and a couple rubber bands?


----------



## IMG_0001 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I've been using a ciesta insert for my 60D and 15-50 F2.8 with room to spare. Might be worthtaking a look. I've been happy with mine. The drawstring opening allows easy access and its flexible so that it can be crumpled a bit to free bag space if its not completely filled.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C0OF9K0?pc_redir=1397845187&robot_redir=1

I've bought mine from ebay a few years ago and the price was more like 20$ so it might be worth shopping around as it appears to be more expensive at Amazon.


----------



## mustafa (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 for Op/Tech pouches.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 23, 2014)

If you are cheap like I am, consider using a lingerie bag, or specifically one made for washing bras (these bags tend to be made of slightly thicker material . These bags are a good size, have a pad protected zipper. The material is dense enough to cushion rubs but at the same time won't trap moisture. 

And they cost about $3.00

A lady tog friend of mine told me about this. 

It has the three qualities I was looking for: Cheap, inexpensive, and it does not cost too much. ;D

Those bags are also great to protect your strobes and are generally handy for a lot of small stuff.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 23, 2014)

I use this and like it OK (just).

On the plus side, it protects very well. On the minus side, it is a bit slippery as it is made of (I believe) silicone. I fixed that problem with a bit of sandpaper. You do lose a bit of tactile feedback, though the case fits well. I also took a scissors and modded it to my specific needs, so overall, it works fine. It has protected the camera from scuffs, scrapes, and minor falls.

I guess since I have kept it on for over a year, the pluses outweigh the minuses. 

I use lens coats for the lenses and that works well for me.

Good luck.

sek



tolusina said:


> Something like this perhaps?
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/866720-REG/Delkin_Devices_DDSPROC5DMK3_B_Snug_It_Pro_Skin_for.html


----------



## TeT (Apr 23, 2014)

A 5dIII with a 24 70 L lens attached will fit into a zippered lunch tote. The easy wipe models offer some padding as well. I use a Lands End bag similar to this.

http://www.landsend.com/products/solid-classmate-soft-sided-lunch-box/id_254901

There are other makes available:

http://www.amazon.com/Sugarbooger-Zippee-Lunch-Retro-Robot/dp/B004Y4FIW8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_k_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0AN7Y2T40GPTJJRG28KH

Its corny but works, check the specs for size first as they are all different: When I am just using the camera and the one lens I use it from point A to B and can toss it into a bag or suitcase as needed...

Also: no one ever suspects a camera in the bag...


----------



## LarryC (Apr 23, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> I use this and like it OK (just).
> 
> On the plus side, it protects very well. On the minus side, it is a bit slippery as it is made of (I believe) silicone. I fixed that problem with a bit of sandpaper. You do lose a bit of tactile feedback, though the case fits well. I also took a scissors and modded it to my specific needs, so overall, it works fine. It has protected the camera from scuffs, scrapes, and minor falls.
> 
> ...



I backpack and mountaineer with one of these, also modified a bit, for my D800 and prefer it over my LensCoat Pro and Top Loader. It works well enough but you do lose some ease of use of some buttons, at least on my Nikon, notably those surrounding the top lcd. I use a top Loader on a chest mount when i know i want the camera handy but a sling would be in the way, such as for ice axe work. For day hikes with a daybag but no other hard equipment, i just wrap it in my fleece in my daybag or leave it hanging on my sling.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 24, 2014)

I use a satchel / messenger bag and drop a photo insert in it. Works brilliantly with my 5D3 provided you don't have a grip attached. You can do this with a gripped 5D3, but a general satchel/messenger/laptop bag generally won't span the "1D-sized" footprint of a gripped 5D3, so you'll have to hunt a bit further for the right bag.

A few links:

http://www.tenba.com/Products/Messenger-Removable-Photo-Insert.aspx (I have two of these)

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/snoop-camera-insert

http://www.amazon.com/BBP-DSLR-Camera-Insert-Make/dp/B0047P0QLC

Note: Waterproofing is up to the bag and not the insert. So I have a canvas bag for sunny days and a ballistic nylon rubbery lined one for rain. The insert slides out of one bag and pops right in the other.

Some folks get wound up about lack of top protection with these, but you can easily make a 'roof' by rubber-banding together some extra foam partitions. I only use such a 'roof' when flying as I put these satchels under the seat and they might get inadvertently stepped on.

- A


----------



## emko (Apr 24, 2014)

i just toss mine in the backpack i thought this is one of the reasons they are build with that magnesium alloy body. When i had the 550d then i was more careful that thing felt very weak all plastic.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 24, 2014)

emko said:


> i just toss mine in the backpack i thought this is one of the reasons they are build with that magnesium alloy body. When i had the 550d then i was more careful that thing felt very weak all plastic.



Agree -- the 5D3 _body_ will 95% likely be fine, but there are other features to consider. I've had a lot of lens caps fall off when I just throw it in a bag with other contents, once resulting in a scratched filter (thankfully not the lens' front element). Also, multipurpose bags like backpacks and messenger bags often carry 'other' cargo that can leave junk, crumbs, dirt, dust, etc. which can scratch an LCD or do a number on the grippy bits.

For me, I don't like loose items clawing at any part of the camera when it's in a bag, so I usually use the previously linked Tenba photo insert. I'm not arguing my way is better -- it's entirely personal preference. 

However, when I'm in a hurry or if I need a mixed payload of camera + 'other' in the bag (clothes, work items, pens, etc.), I sometimes just wrap the 5D3 + lens with a winter hat and call it good. I've had zero issues with that thus far, but I do admit I baby the bag a bit more in that arrangement.

- A


----------



## emko (Apr 24, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> emko said:
> 
> 
> > i just toss mine in the backpack i thought this is one of the reasons they are build with that magnesium alloy body. When i had the 550d then i was more careful that thing felt very weak all plastic.
> ...



ahh i miss read the original post, i use a camera backpack  but when i don't i usually have some sort of clothes inside and i use that to wrap the camera so the screen or top lcd don't get scratched.


----------



## procentje20 (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been using a Case Logic SLR zoom holster wheneven I just need to take my camera with a sigle lens. Over my sholder, or as its the subject here, in a larger backpack. When I do panoramas while skiing for instance. 5d, lens, nodal ninja and tripod all go in the same tall backpack to center the weight so I can still get off piste agility.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 24, 2014)

I am thinking small pelican case. You can even leave the foam out and pack it with a t-shirt/underwear etc.

But I also think a camera in a case in a rucksack is not going to take very many pictures.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 25, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> What about the LensCoat BodyBag - it says it fits the 5DIII and they have ones that cover the lens (regular or telephoto, too, and ones that cover the body with any lens. See here.
> 
> Those all seem pretty reasonably priced, but I usually just wrap mine in a fleece shirt



Thanks for this info! Just got mine in today: one for my 5DIII w/grip (Bodybag Pro model) and one for my G1XII. 8)

I'll look into you getting a commission from the sale.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 26, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> What about the LensCoat BodyBag - it says it fits the 5DIII and they have ones that cover the lens (regular or telephoto, too, and ones that cover the body with any lens. See here.
> 
> Those all seem pretty reasonably priced, but I usually just wrap mine in a fleece shirt



got one of these for my wife for her 5Dmk3 and 24-70 fits great and protects well when popped into her handbag


----------

